# PCD - The Dealer Network is Your Oyster



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

What is one beautiful advantage of taking a PCD? Any dealer in North America can sell you the car, and you can pick it up in BMW Wonderland.

If any of you are having trouble negotiating a deal on your home turf, I'd be happy to cut you a fair deal and send you to PCD to pick it up.

Has anybody else outsourced their negotiations to other states to get a better deal and taken advantage of delivery at the PCD? :thumbup:

(sorry for the shameless plug :bigpimp: )


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep. I did PCD in December with a car ordered from Colorado Springs, Colorado and I am doing another PCD in April from the same dealer. (I live in Indiana.)


----------



## Lexington (Apr 26, 2008)

Superior Motor Sales, Bahrain


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

What happens when you want to get the car serviced at your local dealer though. Do you still get a loaner?


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

poleposition said:


> What happens when you want to get the car serviced at your local dealer though. Do you still get a loaner?


My local dealer always offers me a loaner but I like to take a book with me and wait for the service to be completed. I haven't had any service appointments that took more than a couple of hours.


----------



## H2 (Jan 17, 2009)

poleposition said:


> What happens when you want to get the car serviced at your local dealer though. Do you still get a loaner?


You will have to ask your local dealer to find out what their policy is. Not all dealers will give free loaners to people who bought their car elsewhere. I live in Maryland and bought my car from Will Shaw in California. I did PCD and the local dealer I use for service provides free loaners to me.


----------

